# The Diary of Rudlor, the (un)holy defender



## squirrel (Apr 3, 2003)

(A note before one begins reading:  My DM has not given me a dating system for his world, so the entries will be marked by Day #.)

Day 1:

	Inquisitor Crovas was assigned a mission today.  We are to hunt down an elf who broke an oath and return a stolen item.  Inquisitor Crovas gathered Rurnil, a scholar of mystic arts, and Higraf, a monk of glorious Crebar.  We set out for the elf settlement it will be a two day journey.  I will protect Inquisitor Crovas from all ham. 

[Notes added in the margins at a later date:  (on the subject of Rurnil) Rurnil seems to have a spell that increases my strength.  Those who threaten Inquisitor Crovas will tremble at my heightened wrath.  (on the subject of Higraf)  The monk is a little strange, but seems trustworthy.]

Day 3:

	We arrived to a festival, one must be careful at a festival, there are many who could harm charge.  We found an old decrepit elf  to find out information, and his word has proven true thus far.  We followed his lead to the Governor’s home, and we were rejected by the guard at first, then he realized our righteous goal and allowed us entry.  We were met with barely restrained hostility by the elf man, Rondill, we were to bring back.  He was most uncooperative in all manners, and he dared to threaten Inquisitor Crovas with physical harm.  Then an apparently important elf woman, named Sondeoly, appeared, she tried to calm things down, and allowed Inquisitor Crovas to set a proof against lies.  We found the elf man to be a thief, who stole some Halfling.  We were not able to bring him in to justice because of the elf woman.  We began our return home to Colnist. 

[Notes added in the margins at a later date:  (on the subject of entering the elf town) We seemed unwelcomed.  (on the subject of the Rondill)  The elf man was very rude, and his guard looked like human girls who have not reached maturity.  Inquisitor Crovas was in no danger.  (on the subject of the proof against lies)  Very smart of Inquisitor Crovas.  I was going to suggest such an act, but feared he would be wroth with me.]

Day 5:

	We returned home, yet Inquisitor Crovas says we must get the elf man.  We begin our return to the elf town.

Day 7:

	We convinced the elf woman to return to Colnist along with the elf man.  Inquisitor Crovas is very smart and skilled at convincing people.  She brings an entourage the size of a small army and discriminates against us.  I feel that Inquisitor Crovas may be in danger.  We have two days of travel to pursue.


----------



## squirrel (Apr 3, 2003)

*Crebar*

Here is the Crebar profile.

Crebar, God of Vengeance
Crebar (CRAY-bar), is lawful evil.  Known by his followers as Truth
Incarnate and the Supreme Judge, he is the god of vengeance,
authoritarian law, truth, and rigid order.  Those not following him
often refer to him as the Pitiless One and Cruel Magistrate; Crebar
willingly answers to both.  His symbol is a powerful fist; different
groups depict it differently.  The most common one shows it crushing a
mostly-concealed rose, with a drop of blood on one of its thorns. 
Another symbol is a stylized numeral 4, representing the fourfold
restitution that is the core of their faith.  Any wrong done to one of
Crebar’s devout or one under Crebar’s protection (a surprisingly broad
category) is returned fourfold, either in restitution or punishment,
according to the holy texts of the faith.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice job!



			
				squirrel said:
			
		

> *(on the subject of the proof against lies)  Very smart of Inquisitor Crovas.  I was going to suggest such an act, but feared he would be wroth with me.*




I love it when the bodyguard is smarter than the charge...


----------

